# 183 days



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

hello all. 
we are picking our keys up for our house in murcia on the 10th of april. what i wish to know is that if we do not spend more than the aforesaid 182 days in spain and that we retain a property in the u.k. for our use i.e. not rented out,will i still need to:

1 register on the padron?

2 be able to use EH1C card or whatever it's called these days?

3 if the answer to number 2 is no, would it make any difference if we were not in the country for more than 90 days at any one time?

also if the above is correct, is there any minimum time limit that we have to leave spain for?

thanks in advance


der smurf


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

You can only sign on the Padron if you are a resident ie, have lived in Spain for 90 days consecutively.
You can use the EHIC for 3 months


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

extranjero said:


> You can only sign on the Padron if you are a resident ie, have lived in Spain for 90 days consecutively.
> You can use the EHIC for 3 months


not quite

you can register on the padrón the day you arrive if you plan to live here for more than half the year - so 183 days or more - & should in fact

well, asap, anyway 

if you wanted to get your children into school, for instance, you'd have to

you can use your EHIC until you are registered as resident or for 3 months whichever comes first - because it's only for holidays

of course, you should also register as resident asap if you _intend _to live here 90+ days - you don't have t wait until those 90 days pass


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

extranjero said:


> You can only sign on the Padron if you are a resident ie, have lived in Spain for 90 days consecutively.
> You can use the EHIC for 3 months


thanks for the reply. so do you happen to know if there is a minimum limit to the time i have to spend outside of spain for the EH1C to be legal again?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

smitty5668 said:


> hello all.
> we are picking our keys up for our house in murcia on the 10th of april. what i wish to know is that if we do not spend more than the aforesaid 182 days in spain and that we retain a property in the u.k. for our use i.e. not rented out,will i still need to:
> 
> 1 register on the padron?
> ...



for your number 3, since no, you couldn't legitimately use your EHIC for that long - strictly speaking, if you were never here for 90 consecutive days then yes, in theory, you could use the EHIC

however.... you'd have to be able to prove that you weren't here longer than 90 days at a time, & be prepared for either the card to be refused, or for the UK to send you a bill, if they suspected / decided that you were really living here & just popping out of the country for a day or two here & there in order to avoid becoming resident

there have been lots of reports of people who were _genuinely _on holiday, in that they came for a couple of weeks at a time, but several times a year, having their EHIC refused or being sent a bill, because the computer flagged that they had been in Spain using their card on a frequent basis


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> not quite
> 
> you can register on the padrón the day you arrive if you plan to live here for more than half the year - so 183 days or more - & should in fact
> 
> ...


we will not be in spain for mor tan 180 days in any one year. no children involved as both adults.
not sure how long we will stay at any one time,as we have options in neighbouring countries.lane:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

smitty5668 said:


> we will not be in spain for mor tan 180 days in any one year. no children involved as both adults.
> not sure how long we will stay at any one time,as we have options in neighbouring countries.lane:


then you wouldn't be tax resident nor have to register on the padrón

the two tend to go hand in hand


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Also, your EHIC card is for immediate necessary treatment only. so, for example if you have an ongoing issue, or need follow up treatment eg. breaking a leg and then returning to have the plaster removed and physio... the first immediate treatment is covered, but the subsequent may be chargeable.

Jo xxx


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> for your number 3, since no, you couldn't legitimately use your EHIC for that long - strictly speaking, if you were never here for 90 consecutive days then yes, in theory, you could use the EHIC
> 
> however.... you'd have to be able to prove that you weren't here longer than 90 days at a time, & be prepared for either the card to be refused, or for the UK to send you a bill, if they suspected / decided that you were really living here & just popping out of the country to avoid becoming resident
> 
> there have been lots of reports of people who were _genuinely _on holiday, in that they came for a couple of weeks at a time, but several times a year, having their EHIC refused or being sent a bill, because the computer flagged that they had been in Spain using their card on a frequent basis


thanks xabia, will keep an eye on this because we will be flitting between four countries


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

jojo said:


> Also, your EHIC card is for immediate necessary treatment only. so, for example if you have an ongoing issue, or need follow up treatment eg. breaking a leg and then returning to have the plaster removed and physio... the first immediate treatment is covered, but the subsequent may be chargeable.
> 
> Jo xxx


thanks jo .we always have annual travel insurance so that's not a worry just if stuck sometimes it's handy particularly in france.
it's really very dull in my bit of west sussex at the moment.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

smitty5668 said:


> thanks jo .we always have annual travel insurance so that's not a worry just if stuck sometimes it's handy particularly in france.
> it's really very dull in my bit of west sussex at the moment.


 and my bit  Where are you?

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

smitty5668 said:


> thanks xabia, will keep an eye on this because we will be flitting between four countries


also take care that you spend enough time IN the UK in order to be considered resident - I think it's 6 months a year before you could be considered to no longer be resident - but check with HMRC 

once you are no longer resident there, you can no longer use the EHIC, because it's attached to your healthcare entitlement & that is residence based in the UK


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

jojo said:


> and my bit  Where are you?
> 
> Jo xxx


haywards heath


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

smitty5668 said:


> haywards heath


I worked there for a while last year and one of my children was born there - well Cuckfield. A lovely town - not quite as warm as Spain tho!

A small world 

Jo xxx


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

jojo said:


> I worked there for a while last year and one of my children was born there - well Cuckfield. A lovely town - not quite as warm as Spain tho!
> 
> A small world
> 
> Jo xxx


yes both of ours were as well, and definatly not as warm as spain.


----------

